# ANOTHER 20 percent rate drop in NJ for UberX



## Jay2213 (Sep 11, 2014)

This is just ridiculous! I am speechless! How are we to make money!?


----------



## Jay2213 (Sep 11, 2014)

Can anyone makes sense of that. I think we are below minimum wage at this point being an UBER driver


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

Jay2213 said:


> Can anyone makes sense of that. I think we are below minimum wage at this point being an UBER driver


Could you please copy/paste your rates... old vs. new?


----------



## Jay2213 (Sep 11, 2014)

Where ate based, NJ?

*NJ uberX*

*CURRENT PRICING *

*NEW PRICING*

BASE FARE

$2.00

$1.25

PER MINUTE

$0.20

$0.18

PER MILE

$1.65

$1.10

SAFE RIDES FEE

$1.00

$1.00

MINIMUM FARE

$6.00

$5.00

CANCELLATION FEE

$10.00

$5.00**

EWR-MANHATTAN FLAT RATE

$65

$65

EWR-OUTER BOROUGHS FLAT RATE

NA

$80


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

Reading their email makes me feel sick.  They can't even justify the drop so they're making things up. The $20/hr gross guarantee for 3 weeks is a sham as well, because AFAIK the average NJ driver grosses more than that.

Their email is disgusting. Even they know they can't justify this drop. And it's a 35% drop; NOT 20%. They must truly believe their drivers can't do the math.

@Swed @where's the beef?


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

What's the ** on the cancellation fee?


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

That does it !!!
I am outta here...
Good Luck to ALL !!!


----------



## Jay2213 (Sep 11, 2014)

Uber Driver 007 said:


> Reading their email makes me feel sick. They can't even justify the drop so they're making things up. The $20/hr gross guarantee for 3 weeks is a sham as well, because AFAIK the average NJ driver grosses more than that.
> 
> Their email is disgusting. Even they know they can't justify this drop. And it's a 35% drop; NOT 20%. They must truly believe their drivers can't do the math.
> 
> @Swed @where's the beef?


I feel the same way! I dont think there is a point to stick with UBER at this point.


----------



## Jay2213 (Sep 11, 2014)

Does anyone have suggestions as far as where to go for a similar gig


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

Jay2213 said:


> I feel the same way! I dont think there is a point to stick with UBER at this point.


No sane person can show anyone can make ANY profit driving in NJ at these new rates. I welcome any arguments which shows otherwise.


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

Why would you want to listen to crazy people with convoluted reasoning?


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

Now I gotta figure out how to return this #@%&ing iPhone...
Don't feel like driving to LIC...


----------



## Jay2213 (Sep 11, 2014)

Yes, same here!


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

This is just stupid. Obviously, as has been stated on multiple posts in this forum, that Uber just tries to match Lyft. Nobody even uses Lyft around here. As far as %20 goes, who does their math? Base fare was $2 and now $1.25...20% would = $1.60. Per mile was $1.65 and is now $1.10...20% would be $1.32. Oh I see the "only" reduced the per minute by 10% from .20 to .18 which is not helping us out financially at all.

I will keep it on for this 2 week $20 an hour guarantee, but i'm sure they will screw us out of that also.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

In a perfect world ... swarms of drivers would flood Uber with returned phones right now.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

Swed said:


> This is just stupid. Obviously, as has been stated on multiple posts in this forum, that Uber just tries to match Lyft. Nobody even uses Lyft around here. As far as %20 goes, who does their math? Base fare was $2 and now $1.25...20% would = $1.60. Per mile was $1.65 and is now $1.10...20% would be $1.32. Oh I see the "only" reduced the per minute by 10% from .20 to .18 which is not helping us out financially at all.
> 
> I will keep it on for this 2 week $20 an hour guarantee, but i'm sure they will screw us out of that also.


I agree....Uber has won the war with Lyft. Uber has become near household name. They need to STOP spending their efforts and energy on this. They need to seriously reassess their strategy going forward and focus on keeping quality service. It's going to hit them fast and hard when suddenly Uber's reputation falls into the rank of the traditional taxi. This should be avoided like the plague as it is their greatest power play when facing off with the big taxi/big limo in every city and town in the world.

Such idiots!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Swed said:


> This is just stupid. Obviously, as has been stated on multiple posts in this forum, that Uber just tries to match Lyft. Nobody even uses Lyft around here. As far as %20 goes, *who does their math? *Base fare was $2 and now $1.25...20% would = $1.60. *Per mile was $1.65 and is now $1.10...20% would be $1.32.* Oh I see the "only" reduced the per minute by 10% from .20 to .18 which is not helping us out financially at all.
> 
> I will keep it on for this 2 week $20 an hour guarantee, but i'm sure they will screw us out of that also.


*Indeed.* The drop is actually 33.33%. $.55 reduction/$1.65. OR if you wanted to factor that reduction against your actual (if any) net profit margin it was probably just wiped out, completely.

*There is no way in HELL any UberX'er can make a profit at $1.10 a mile. No way in HELL. After Uber takes their cut you're down to $.88 a mile. Fast track to nowhere.*


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

My new policy is calling every rider and asking where they are going. I can't take a ride to a NY airport and make any money.


----------



## Jay2213 (Sep 11, 2014)

I am just [email protected]@ing speechless at this point! I sent an email to support asking how they calculated that $1.65 to $1.10 is 20%...maybe in 3 days will get a response with another bullshit/idiotic explanation that will be typed up from their " template respond manual "


----------



## Jay2213 (Sep 11, 2014)

I really think every driver needs to ask that question and demand a reply from support.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Welcome to Los Angeles rates.

Chicago's are lower.

Now a less than minimum wage gig after all expenses.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

You'll get a wall of text canned answer but please write in to let them know how you feel. Driver reactions/responses to this are being watched and tracked.


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

This is what I got in return for doing just that back at the last cut.....

As you know, we cut prices to boost demand. On average, uberX drivers are doing more trips than before, which means that $/hour are now higher than before the price promotion. Although I don’t have a specific explanation of your earnings, we expect trips to keep growing as more riders learn about the price cuts. These price cuts will help you stay busier and earn more, and we only expect these results to get better over the coming weeks.

For the past two months, Uber has paid for an experiment to give riders a 20% price cut without any cost to drivers. Based on the results, we feel confident that a 10% price cut will keep demand high while helping drivers earn more than May. This is the most appropriate price cut level. We will continue to closely monitor your earnings after price cut and are willing to make adjustments if needed.

Back in January, Uber cut prices in 16 cities and saw it generate more fares for drivers due to huge demand at lower prices.

Our hypothesis played out and we have seen increased net income for our partners in these cities. During a traditionally slower period of January, partners were earning more than they did in their holiday peak season.

Please let me know if there's anything else I can help clarify.

You are one of our most valued partner drivers and have one of the highest ratings in NJ. We do hope you continue to partner with us and I hope you give it a shot for the next 1-2 months and hopefully you will see your earnings increase.


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> You'll get a wall of text canned answer but please write in to let them know how you feel. Driver reactions/responses to this are being watched and tracked.


Great to know.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Jay2213 said:


> I really think every driver needs to ask that question and demand a reply from support.


If you haven't figured out that Uber doesn't give a damn if you make a penny what can I say? Illegal immigrants in my state work for far less than minimum wage, live together illegally with several families in one household against city ordinances and are THANKFUL to have enuf money to feed themselves. You ingrate.


----------



## Jay2213 (Sep 11, 2014)

Their response is complete BS


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Oh, and don't forget to make your 15% interest rate loan payment to Santander!!!


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

Uber is smart. They recently bumped up the refer-a-driver bonus in NJ and were pushing it hard for 2-3 weeks, to plan for the drivers leaving after this lower-than-minimum-wage rate cut. The funny thing is, to NEW drivers, this is Uber's first rate cut -- and they're less likely to be disgruntled (especially if they suck at math)


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Swed said:


> My new policy is calling every rider and asking where they are going. I can't take a ride to a NY airport and make any money.


There probably won't be as many Uber drivers available to make those trips soon. Let's see. Run 2 ways, one way empty, and you're down to $.44 per mile. You can't even bother to start the engine for that kind of pay.


----------



## Jay2213 (Sep 11, 2014)

I also wonder if uberBlack rates are cut? Anyone has info on that?


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

Jay2213 said:


> I also wonder if uberBlack rates are cut? Anyone has info on that?


No cuts.


----------



## jerseymc (Jul 22, 2014)

I stop Lyfting when they did the last round of rate cut. Now, I'm done with Uber as well. I should say thank goodness I do this as a hobby and not a full timer.

One thing I know for certain. Once all this crying and bickering settles down in a couple of weeks, there will be more Uber drivers than ever if you open up your rider app. Unfortunately, those drivers will be the ones that have fail second grade math class.


----------



## alex123 (Oct 24, 2014)

I am grateful I don't depend on Uber income to survive. This is the most ridiculous gig you might want to do for extra cash. When I started driving for UBER in NNJ, it was mid July, a couple weeks later, I saw the 20% price reduction on fares, but at that time, I did not care too much, I was excited about the new gig (I am guessing this will happen to new drivers today). But after a few weeks of driving around, even with the reduce fare prices, I realized it was not worth it, so I escalated down to driving whenever I wanted to go out and do something different and make a few bucks (not worth thinking you will make decent money) while I distract my mind. I stopped providing water for customers and I could care less about my rating. About a month ago, I stopped driving steadily 5 days a week after my day job and I have only driven 1 night in the last month. But after today price cuts, believe me, I will go out still for those nights where I want to drive around, but I rather do it without a passenger in the car, it is not worth it all the extra risk we are taking by having a rider in the car in case of an accident, possible personal insurance premium rises or cancellation, dealing with tickets for not being licensed as a limousine, etc.

Again, I am grateful I don't depend on Uber income to survive and I feel sorry for those that still will have to do it because it's their only income. But regardless, it does not add up, it is not worth all risks you are taking as an UberX driver and even if you are willing to take those risks, it is not worth if financially. Do the math and you will find yourself working for free, or donating your car to a corporation for their own profit, UBER.

Attached is the pricing reduction on Sept 2nd from when I started driving and today's new reduction. It is ridiculous.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Jay2213 said:


> I also wonder if uberBlack rates are cut? Anyone has info on that?


In Boston, UberBlack rates went _up_ while X rates dropped. Probably part of the plan; shift business away from Black.


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> You'll get a wall of text canned answer but please write in to let them know how you feel. Driver reactions/responses to this are being watched and tracked.


I just sent them an email as per Happy's advice....

To whom it may concern,

I have been a partner with Uber since March and have driven almost 1,000 clients to date with a pretty good rating of a 4.9. I use to actually enjoy waiting for the phone to ping with a new request and would happily go and pick up the passengers. I offered free waters and talked to each passenger about how great it was to drive for Uber and meet such interesting people. I had a few of my good friends also partner up and become drivers for Uber. I felt horrible this morning receiving phone calls from them about the price cuts. Unfortunately the math with these latest price cuts, actually 33%, makes it impossible to continue with this partnership.

Uber is in an obvious price war with Lyft, which nobody in my area uses. I signed up for Lyft just to see what they were all about and in 2 months it has gone off 16 times.

I hope that this email helps you realize that you are going to lose the quality that makes Uber what it is. You will survive, but you will be left with drivers in beat up cars that do not care about their personal appearance and the clients. Uber will have lost it's luster.

Regards,
Former UBER partner


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Jay2213 said:


> I really think every driver needs to ask that question and demand a reply from support.


in all seriousness....the kid at McDonalds drive-up window makes more (and he is insured and not beating the piss out of his car)


----------



## FLrocket (Oct 17, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> You'll get a wall of text canned answer but please write in to let them know how you feel. Driver reactions/responses to this are being watched and tracked.


Travis doesn't even know what the hell his own company is doing these days. Nobody, not the least Uber, gives an unholy **** about drivers.
https://twitter.com/travisk/with_replies


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

FLrocket said:


> Travis doesn't even know what the hell his own company is doing these days. Nobody, not the least Uber, gives an unholy **** about drivers.
> https://twitter.com/travisk/with_replies


I'm not quite sure how to word this but I'll give it a try and hope it makes sense. Uber cities/areas are almost like individual companies that are just under the same umbrella. The ones who are going to care, if anyone, are the people who work in that region's office. There was massive backlash in September over black and SUV drivers being forced to accept uberX fares. That was reversed after a couple of weeks. If there's enough of a negative effect, it seems like they'll re-think things. That's why I encourage everyone to write in with their opinions.


----------



## SuperDuperUber (Sep 25, 2014)

Yep, it was fun (not really) while it happened.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Uber could care less. The public could care less.

The only person the rate cuts matter to are the DRIVERS. *Simple math will put them all out of business or they can just stop feeding the vultures before they go broke.*


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Drivers usually end up driving about equal to the paid miles in most cases when the day is done.

$1.10 per mile X .80 (Uber's cut) = $.88 a mile divided by the TOTAL number of miles you'll drive to make the $.88 per mile, *or $.44 a mile.*

*That's less than the IRS allowed deduction of $.56 for your miles driven for working.

There is less than zero taxable profit in this scenario.*

Just subtracting driver hard costs from the $.44 per mile leaves the number at lunacy levels, which were nearly lunacy prior.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

I started my personal rulz of engagement for fighting back DOTCORP when the financial crisis hit.

STOP GIVING large corporations your money, period, in any form, unless you have to.

*Your wallet is the only voice you have.* If you stop driving, you take away UBER's wallet.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

In defense of the riders, some are protesting the rating change and making their feelings known.


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

Looks like an organized protest by Uber NJ drivers is in order. We need the riders to make the noise ... specially riders from Hoboken / DTJC where a large portion of residents have become dependent upon Uber -- and not because of their low fares -- but solely because of Uber's convenience and the better cars / drivers.


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

Funny -- Lyft is now the BETTER choice for drivers in NJ. At least the rider can leave a tip via the App. I hope Lyft launches a huge campaign to recruit Uber NJ drivers and riders. This is their opportunity to gain the NJ market-share.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> In defense of the riders, some are protesting the rating change and making their feelings known.


The rate change? Or a ratings change? Are you saying Uber riders are protesting lower rates?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

duggles said:


> The rate change? Or a ratings change? Are you saying Uber riders are protesting lower rates?


It would appear that some of them can actually do the math.

*The breakeven rate on this gig is a buck forty a paid mile just to get enough GROSS receipts to match the IRS biz mileage deduction.*


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

I love how they always use the logic of their price cuts leading to more trips...this makes no sense for a company in an expansionary phase, but could possibly be proven to be true in a mature market.

Uber sees more trips every week, because it's GROWING...price cuts just skew and magnify this growth with pre-existing users taking more trips.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

duggles said:


> The rate change? Or a ratings change? Are you saying Uber riders are protesting lower rates?


Sorry! I did mean the rate change. The riders that are protesting do seem to be aware of the consequences for drivers and aren't happy about it.


----------



## FLrocket (Oct 17, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> In defense of the riders, some are protesting the rating change and making their feelings known.


I can no longer defend riders after several interactions with riders on Twitter who were griping about "drivers complaining during their rides." I politely pointed out to them the major pay cuts each driver is having to endure, along with the subpar driver relations by Uber. They took the stance that drivers need to "suck it up and provide the service they promised riders." I further explained that passengers are no longer paying any premium for transport services -- rather, they are often paying 30% less than taxis. They did not understand, nor care to understand, that customers will get what they pay for, and that Uber management is screwing up the customer experience -- not drivers. I have lost sympathy with customers at this point, as they have swallowed the Uber pill and now seem to give exactly as many ****s about us as Uber does: Zero.


----------



## FLrocket (Oct 17, 2014)

I place most of the blame with Uber having apparently hired economists and strategists who have utterly no clue what they are doing.


----------



## FLrocket (Oct 17, 2014)

Uber Driver 007 said:


> Funny -- Lyft is now the BETTER choice for drivers in NJ. At least the rider can leave a tip via the App. I hope Lyft launches a huge campaign to recruit Uber NJ drivers and riders. This is their opportunity to gain the NJ market-share.


Lyft has pretty much ALWAYS been the better choice for drivers. However, Lyft is hot garbage and essentially dead in the water from a ridership standpoint. No volume to support it in the long term.


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

Even the "sample fare" examples given are all more than 20% off vs the old rates. 25-35% cheaper in their own "sample fare" examples! http://blog.uber.com/nj-uberx-price-cut-10-24-2014


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

Uber Driver 007 said:


> Funny -- Lyft is now the BETTER choice for drivers in NJ. At least the rider can leave a tip via the App. I hope Lyft launches a huge campaign to recruit Uber NJ drivers and riders. This is their opportunity to gain the NJ market-share.


Actually Lyft has gone the other direction and has lowered the referral for new drivers in 1/2 just recently from $100 to $50. Uber, knowing they were going to do this 33% cut! went out of their way to have a referral incentive push so we as drivers basically recruit our replacements. They also had that BS meeting in Secaucus and handed out the promo cards so that we can market uber for them and possibly trust them to give us the bonus.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

I am a NYC uberx driver, when I drop off in NJ, I immediately turn off my radio, learned my lesson a long time ago, even the old NJ rates where insanely low, sorry to hear that NJ uberx drivers, but they were bound to drop the hammer on you guys as well , it was just a matter of time. I am typing this parked in the wawa right by Newark Liberty International Airport, just dropped off this British lad at terminal B. I also returned my uber iPhone to them today, and told them I am using my own phone which is a galaxy S4, just loaded the app for it, it works like a charm, better than that crappy iPhone, no more $10 a week fee, and I got my $300 deposit back. http://t.uber.com/byodandroid
The funny thing is when I told them I was returning my phone and that I would be using my own Android phone, they tried to sell me that the Android app is still in beta according to them and if I have issues they could not help me, another way for them to make $40 a month on me, she kept insisting, till I almost lost it, then this other girl told me to go downstairs to their other customer service reps, as she knew that things were not going to end pretty, all this new fresh uber meat had that stunned look on their faces, lol. So I headed downstairs and was given the same crap, until she gave in and took the iPhone.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Image of the uber driver app on my S4.


----------



## Walid (Oct 24, 2014)

QUOTE="Jay2213, post: 65526, member: 2105"]I feel the same way! I dont think there is a point to stick with UBER at this point.[/QUOTE]

I just find out about this, this is a joke if I do a trip for like 7 mile with this fare I will loose if you count the way back


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Image of the uber driver app on my S4.
> View attachment 1909


*What the heck is that 'range surge'* deal on there? Does that mean you MIGHT get a surge fare, might not?


----------



## Ehmtbescrewingus (Oct 16, 2014)

Jay2213 said:


> I really think every driver needs to ask that question and demand a reply from support.


Why frustrate yourself with reply from support.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Ehmtbescrewingus said:


> Why frustrate yourself with reply from support.


I'm on a 3 week wait from my last email inquiry. A very simple 1 question email to partner support. Vanished into thin air apparently.


----------



## Walid (Oct 24, 2014)

Uber make their money regardless, and trust me if your car is Uber cars they will never send them for this fare. View days they keep sending me email offer to me 200$ to bring them new drivers, because they want to be ready and they want to have more drivers incase we decide not to work. with this fare we can't maintain our cars when the day come for the maintenance.I was going to work but after they drop its fate, better to find something else. no uber! and for you to know my last customer from Newark penn station to Jersey city with big traffic was only like 18 dollar and I have to go back empty. the customer told me that all her friends say all uber driver keep canceling the trips no one want to come. I told her that's because uber drop the price just now and I told her she is going to be my last customer!. Uber say we drop price to make our partners busy, and I say to Uber what is the point to make us busy all day long if we losing in each trip? let's be busy 24/7 and in every trip you end up losing and you damage your car along the way what is the point?


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> I am a NYC uberx driver, when I drop off in NJ, I immediately turn off my radio, learned my lesson a long time ago, even the old NJ rates where insanely low, sorry to hear that NJ uberx drivers, but they were bound to drop the hammer on you guys as well , it was just a matter of time. I am typing this parked in the wawa right by Newark Liberty International Airport, just dropped off this British lad at terminal B. I also returned my uber iPhone to them today, and told them I am using my own phone which is a galaxy S4, just loaded the app for it, it works like a charm, better than that crappy iPhone, no more $10 a week fee, and I got my $300 deposit back. http://t.uber.com/byodandroid
> The funny thing is when I told them I was returning my phone and that I would be using my own Android phone, they tried to sell me that the Android app is still in beta according to them and if I have issues they could not help me, another way for them to make $40 a month on me, she kept insisting, till I almost lost it, then this other girl told me to go downstairs to their other customer service reps, as she knew that things were not going to end pretty, all this new fresh uber nest had that stunned look on their faces, lol. So I headed downstairs and was given the same crap, until she gave in and took the iPhone.


Thanks for the kind words, they really made it impossible to continue this out here in NJ. I turned off my phone for now.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Jay2213 said:


> sent an email to support asking how they calculated that $1.65 to $1.10 is 20%...maybe in 3 days will get a response with another bullshit/idiotic explanation that will be typed up from their " template respond manual "


Get an anonymous Twitter account and Tweet to @TravisK & Uber_NJ 


thehappytypist said:


> You'll get a wall of text canned answer but please write in to let them know how you feel. Driver reactions/responses to this are being watched and tracked.


Drivers should instead email to [email protected]



Swed said:


> I just sent them an email as per Happy's advice....





FLrocket said:


> I further explained that passengers are no longer paying any premium for transport services -- rather, they are often paying 30% less than taxis.


Uber's rates are now 50-60% lower than local cab rates.



FLrocket said:


> I place most of the blame with Uber having apparently hired economists and strategists who have utterly no clue what they are doing.


Nope! They know exactly what they are doing! They are not only trying to increase Uber's market share, and revenue, but most importantly they are increasing the volume of short rides with dramatically lowering the Base Fare. These $4-6 rides are the highest profit margin rides thanks to $1SRF/Ride + 20% commission!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Drivers who want to fight back ought to take to Twitter.


----------



## jerseymc (Jul 22, 2014)

Since I stop Ubering as of today. I'm home and bored. Just for kicks, I open up the Uber rider app to see what kind of effect the rate cut we receive today had. I put my drop pin in Hoboken, low and behold, there is still as many drivers. I want to feel sorry for these drivers but just can't. SMH

$5 minimum fare X 3 trips/hour = $15

$15 - $3 SRF = $12

$12 x 80% = $9.60

$9.60 - $1.42 (1/2 gallon gas) = $8.18

$8.18 - 15.3% self employment tax - Car depreciation/maintenance/repair/wear and tear - Harassment/ticketed/on the look out for Hoboken police = ???


----------



## Walid (Oct 24, 2014)

I just send uber email informing them that with the new 20% low rate I can't make it and I can't drive for about 7 minute to arrive to the customer then another 7 minute for 3$ this is no I turn off my phone. they didn't reply so far!


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Walid said:


> I just send uber email informing them that with the new 20% low rate I can't make it and I can't drive for about 7 minute to arrive to the customer then another 7 minute for 3$ this is no I turn off my phone. they didn't reply so far!


They don't care, you might as well be talking to a wall.


----------



## Walid (Oct 24, 2014)

jerseymc said:


> Since I stop Ubering as of today. I'm home and bored. Just for kicks, I open up the Uber rider app to see what kind of effect the rate cut we receive today had. I put my drop pin in Hoboken, low and behold, there is still as many drivers. I want to feel sorry for these drivers but just can't. SMH
> 
> $5 minimum fare X 3 trips/hour = $15
> 
> ...


 those are the new driver reminder uber was trying to hire new driver for that reason.


----------



## Egor X UberX (Oct 25, 2014)

Walid said:


> Uber make their money regardless, and trust me if your car is Uber cars they will never send them for this fare. View days they keep sending me email offer to me 200$ to bring them new drivers, because they want to be ready and they want to have more drivers incase we decide not to work. with this fare we can't maintain our cars when the day come for the maintenance.I was going to work but after they drop its fate, better to find something else. no uber! and for you to know my last customer from Newark penn station to Jersey city with big traffic was only like 18 dollar and I have to go back empty. the customer told me that all her friends say all uber driver keep canceling the trips no one want to come. I told her that's because uber drop the price just now and I told her she is going to be my last customer!. Uber say we drop price to make our partners busy, and I say to Uber what is the point to make us busy all day long if we losing in each trip? let's be busy 24/7 and in every trip you end up losing and you damage your car along the way what is the point?


Dear UBER partners/friends:
I don't want to sound like a guy who knows the answer to everything, but my six sense tells me that UBER is getting ready to ditch us all. If not today, then definitely sooner than you think. Here is why I think so and any of you are more than welcome to prove me wrong:
1. UBER is not yet an IPO (not a publicly owned company). Normally, a company with such ridiculously large revenue would go public a long time ago. UBER still has not. It is still owed but those four people who started it a few years ago. If you split the company assets between four of them you can tell that they are already on the top of the list of the richest world people. It does not make sense for them to go public because they already have all the money they could possibly make. What I'm getting to is that they going to most likely suddenly shut down their company, then "take the money and run". Except for it is their legally earned money. Here are a few more reasons why I'm sure they will do so:
2. UBER is bombarded with law suits all over the country. And those law suits are no joke. It already started to hurt their revenue and it just going to get worse.
3. I could not find any legal references to whether or not UBER actually patented their great idea. I'm so far positive that they did not. And that is proven by the fact that there are dozens of smaller companies like UBER who are trying to make their business work by using the same technological approach. Not to mention, that back in 2008 when NY yellow cabs were first mandatory equipped by GPS systems and CRedit Card terminals, I was actually the first one who said that GPS is so the greatest invention for taxi industry because with today's technologies it could bring back the times when a taxi in NY could be requested via dispetcher, with the only difference that it could be done via smart phone, PC or a tablet or even on-street specially build public device via centralized powerful server which would monitor all vacant and occupied cabs in the city. My major mistake was that I was skeptical about my own idea and I did not realize that I had to look for private investors instead of knocking into wrong doors of the NYC counsel. Anyway, here is why UBER is likely to quit:
4. With more and more competitors on the market who are less gritty and can offer uber-like drivers better terms and more fair treatment, it will be harder by a day for UBER to keep their high profit margin. Today's price drop is a clear sign of that. Once their profit margin drops even more - they are going to retire and leave us out to dry.
5. Finally, the answer I have to our problems is more rhetorical, rather than realistic: unless we, the drivers, all at once join our own company, not only as drivers, but as company share holders, where we are going to pay small fees to a professional tech-subcontractor to run for us an application similar to UBER's plus to a private insurance to cover our fares and we are going to make our own executive decisions as far as membership, professional conduct and of course fare rates - we are never going to make a reasonable living in this industry and feel like we are our own boss.
6. In order for my last ferry tail idea to become a quick reality, we all, who yet have patience and tolerance left to drive for UBER for a little longer - we need to use that time informing our passengers of this upcoming change and try to convince them to consider an alternate service provider which ourselves. Think of it this way: if UBER drivers will begin to drop out of UBER, UBER's profits are going to skyrocket downwards because they will have extremely hard time to provide promised services to riders, because we, the drivers are the ones who actually deliver UBER's promises. Rumors spread quickly. If passengers begin to realize that UBER is in trouble, they are themselves going to start looking for us.

I call for rebel against UBER. Who is with me?


----------



## Egor X UberX (Oct 25, 2014)

Walid said:


> those are the new driver reminder uber was trying to hire new driver for that reason.


Than you guess how much that poor fella pays for gas, maintenance, car depreciation, own insurance, e.t.c - you think: does he even get anything close to a minimum federal wage? I don't think so.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Egor X UberX said:


> I don't want to sound like a guy who knows the answer to everything, but my six sense tells me that UBER is getting ready to ditch us all


I'm sorry, but you are wrong on almost every point.

1) Uber was started by 2 guys, Travis Kalanick & Garrett Camp. The company is now also owned by Venture Capital companies who've invested $1.5 Billion in Uber. These VCs are on the Board of Directors of Uber. I'm sure they'd like a very handsome return on their investment.

2) There are lawsuits. But there have been no judgements in these cases. $1.2 Billion buys plenty of legal talent.
http://m.bizjournals.com/charlotte/...al-attorneys-ridesharing-politics.html?r=full

3) List of Uber Technologies patents
http://stks.freshpatents.com/Uber-Technologies-Inc-nm1.php

I really don't feel like going through all your points, there are major flaws in them. Uber is not going anywhere anytime soon. And it is already cash flow positive and profitable. There is no reason for the owners to shut it down...they have world domination aspirations!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

@Egor X UberX you are right.

Travis please make sure that you shut off all the lights before locking the doors.


----------



## Tommy Tours (Sep 19, 2014)

Didn't know at the time about this reduction. At 1:15 pm on Friday pick a fare up in Jersey City to Newark Airport we got stuck in traffic and the customer said if we can get out of this go to the turnpike, now 15 minutes stuck made a turn on 440 to Bayonne NJT out to Newark usually fare is 25-27 dollars. Dropped customer off look at fare 20.98 cents are you kidding.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Uber Driver 007 said:


> No sane person can show anyone can make ANY profit driving in NJ at these new rates. I welcome any arguments which shows otherwise.


Its a simple winning argument that Uber will put to the travelling market - "Do you want a $1.00 per mile or less point to point car service? Welcome aboard our driverless cars".


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> In defense of the riders, some are protesting the rating change and making their feelings known.


What rating change?


----------



## Egor X UberX (Oct 25, 2014)

Well, I did say you are more than welcome to prove me wrong? And you would think you did, but:
1. Yes, UBER was founded by two people, not four. But those four are now major stock holders. The other huge investors are pretty big, but not big enough to stop the major four co-owners from dropping the ball. Refer to Forbes and other reputable sources, not Wikipedia. Those investors you mention are not significant share holders. The money were raised. UBER was not acquired by anybody. And those main VP and CO are still at power to do what they want.
2. Legal maters that eventually may hurt UBER bad not necessary are from groups of private drivers. UBER majorly in violation of most of transportation statues in almost every US state. And paying off legal talent will not last forever. It just a matter of time for UBER to be banned, unless they begin to comply with the regulations. But then it will flip the coin: Compliance with regulation will lead to an increase of UBER's commission, but not likely to fare increase. Who will cover the difference? Drivers of course. And as earlier stated, drivers already can not afford UBER's "stunts". In UBER's eyes the drivers are the barbarians. But remember who brought down Roman Empire? Yes, the barbarians.
3. All the patent links you sent are not representing the core of the service idea. It is simply patents of the technical specifics of UBER's app, no more. Beside, like I mentioned UBER was not the first one who came up with that idea. They were just the first ones who successfully market it all over the world.
4. Your arguments don't really defeat my suspicion of UBER quitting soon. However, even if they don't quit soon, their market share will significantly decline because eventually more and more people (drivers and riders) will realize and not appreciate UBER's practices such as screwing drivers over fare decreases, tipping scams etc.
5. And finally there will be someone else who will implement their great idea in much more efficient way. When I say efficient I mean not only for the company owners, but for the company "wheels" (aka drivers). Everyone knows the wisdom: commanders can't win the battle if the soldiers are not happy. In terms of improper business conduct towards its key employees (subcontractors, partners - whichever name you want to call the drivers) UBER is not the first one. And will not be the last.

Anymore questions anyone?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Egor X UberX said:


> Dear UBER partners/friends:
> I don't want to sound like a guy who knows the answer to everything


There is no danger of that; don't worry.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Uber is the pimp and we are the *****s !!


----------



## Walid (Oct 24, 2014)

Tommy Tours said:


> Didn't know at the time about this reduction. At 1:15 pm on Friday pick a fare up in Jersey City to Newark Airport we got stuck in traffic and the customer said if we can get out of this go to the turnpike, now 15 minutes stuck made a turn on 440 to Bayonne NJT out to Newark usually fare is 25-27 dollars. Dropped customer off look at fare 20.98 cents are you kidding.


This is unfair! and you have to return empty that makes your trip for free.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

There is virtually nothing stopping local drivers from banding together, forcing local officials to enforce insurance/license laws and having free apps for customer contacts. Probably how it should be done anyway.


----------



## Walid (Oct 24, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> There is virtually nothing stopping local drivers from banding together, forcing local officials to enforce insurance/license laws and having free apps for customer contacts. Probably how it should be done anyway.


I am ready if you have any type of plan I love team work


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Walid said:


> I am ready if you have any type of plan I love team work


Could probably provide many easy examples. Uber IS vulnerable. May start another thread on it sometime.


----------



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

3) List of Uber Technologies patents
[URL said:


> http://stks.freshpatents.com/Uber-Technologies-Inc-nm1.php[/URL]
> 
> I really don't feel like going through all your points, there are major flaws in them. Uber is not going anywhere anytime soon. And it is already cash flow positive and profitable. There is no reason for the owners to shut it down...they have world domination aspirations!


Chic1abby, the patents are applications, and even if granted are open to much litigation.
What is the source of your information regarding positive cash flow and profit?


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> What rating change?


Sorry about that. I meant rate.


----------



## Egor X UberX (Oct 25, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> Uber is the pimp and we are the *****s !!


That was the statement of the day!!!


----------



## Piotrowski (Sep 9, 2014)

To be fair, the new rate reduction does have a new paid part too. In the past you would get just the per mile rate, now as I understand it, you get both the per mile rate and the time spend rate. It's still a big cut no doubt, but perhaps not as draconian as some are making it to be.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Piotrowski said:


> To be fair, the new rate reduction does have a new paid part too. In the past you would get just the per mile rate, now as I understand it, you get both the per mile rate and the time spend rate. It's still a big cut no doubt, but perhaps not as draconian as some are making it to be.


Time and distance calculation has been going on for much longer than that. That started months ago in the entirety of the NYC area (which includes NJ and CT).


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Piotrowski said:


> To be fair, the new rate reduction does have a new paid part too. In the past you would get just the per mile rate, now as I understand it, you get both the per mile rate and the time spend rate. It's still a big cut no doubt, but perhaps not as draconian as some are making it to be.


At the end of the day, compare what you used to make (average) to what you will be making now. I lost 25 - 40% from what I used to make.


----------



## Piotrowski (Sep 9, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> Time and distance calculation has been going on for much longer than that. That started months ago in the entirety of the NYC area (which includes NJ and CT).


Perhaps this applies only to S. NJ, but according to the email I got that went out to the Philly market, it says the current rate was the slow rate of 30 cent/min (under 11 MPH) *OR* the $2.25 rate (above 11 mph) with the new rate being 18 cent/min *AND* 1.10 per mile. So to say you are getting *only* 1.10 per mile now is not accurate. As I said, it's a big cut, but keep the argument against it honest.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Piotrowski said:


> Perhaps this applies only to S. NJ, but according to the email I got that went out to the Philly market, it says the current rate was the slow rate of 30 cent/min (under 11 MPH) *OR* the $2.25 rate (above 11 mph) with the new rate being 18 cent/min *AND* 1.10 per mile. So to say you are getting *only* 1.10 per mile now is not accurate. As I said, it's a big cut, but keep the argument against it honest.


New Jersey is weird since it's basically in three pieces. Jersey Shore, New Jersey, and some is lumped in with Philly. The time AND distance took effect in only the New Jersey and Jersey Shore bits. Philly is done separately so that may not have been changed at the same time as the rest of Jersey and I wouldn't have been notified or anything since it's not my area.

Either way, you're correct. Time charges are calculating whether you're moving or not.


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

Piotrowski said:


> Perhaps this applies only to S. NJ, but according to the email I got that went out to the Philly market, it says the current rate was the slow rate of 30 cent/min (under 11 MPH) *OR* the $2.25 rate (above 11 mph) with the new rate being 18 cent/min *AND* 1.10 per mile. So to say you are getting *only* 1.10 per mile now is not accurate. As I said, it's a big cut, but keep the argument against it honest.


I'm not sure if anyone was trying to be dishonest. The time, .18 a minute, is such a small part of the fare it is next to meaningless.


----------



## Piotrowski (Sep 9, 2014)

Swed said:


> I'm not sure if anyone was trying to be dishonest. The time, .18 a minute, is such a small part of the fare it is next to meaningless.


Well not exactly meaningless. If you do two 8 miles runs in one hour that each take you 15 mins to do, that is about 1/3 more money 23 vs 17.6 if my quick math is correct.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Egor X UberX said:


> Dear UBER partners/friends:
> I don't want to sound like a guy who knows the answer to everything, but my six sense tells me that UBER is getting ready to ditch us all. If not today, then definitely sooner than you think. Here is why I think so and any of you are more than welcome to prove me wrong:
> 1. UBER is not yet an IPO (not a publicly owned company). Normally, a company with such ridiculously large revenue would go public a long time ago. UBER still has not. It is still owed but those four people who started it a few years ago. If you split the company assets between four of them you can tell that they are already on the top of the list of the richest world people. It does not make sense for them to go public because they already have all the money they could possibly make. What I'm getting to is that they going to most likely suddenly shut down their company, then "take the money and run". Except for it is their legally earned money. Here are a few more reasons why I'm sure they will do so:
> 2. UBER is bombarded with law suits all over the country. And those law suits are no joke. It already started to hurt their revenue and it just going to get worse.
> ...


crack will do that to ya


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

Piotrowski said:


> Well not exactly meaningless. If you do two 8 miles runs in one hour that each take you 15 mins to do, that is about 1/3 more money 23 vs 17.6 if my quick math is correct.


Nope your math correct, but going from 2.35 a mile to 1.10 and .18 a minute, is going from $37.60 to $ 23. So people have a right to be upset. So given your example that is around a 40% decrease if my quick math is correct.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> You'll get a wall of text canned answer but please write in to let them know how you feel. Driver reactions/responses to this are being watched and tracked.


when u said being watched and tracked
i then thought of how many rate cut reactions piled up by uberLA team and ignored for almost 2months now :/


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Uber does not care about it's drivers, you are just that other dude in the car. After hundreds of emails to Uber CSR with the same corporate response, it is perfectly clear to me, and has been for quite some time , they don't give a rats ass, they are signing up so much fresh cheap meat, that losing a few good drivers will not matter one bit to them, get used to it people, we are independent contractors "according to Uber", take it or leave it, that's what they are telling you and me.
I was at their office yesterday returned the iPhone, since I now use my S4 with the uber driver app, no more $10 a week charge, plus I get my $300 deposit back, after seeing all the fresh meat going in and out of that office, it is crystal clear, you are just the other dude in the car, they are also not so friendly to deal with face to face, as I almost lost it in there when they were trying to make me keep their iPhone with some ridiculous excuse, as I told them the uber driver app for my S4 works just fine, they finally gave in. I think I scared them, lol.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## TheHottness (Oct 25, 2014)

I think you can complain all you want but nothing is going to change it. I did email them and they said for the next 4 weeks they will be monitoring fares, and how drivers are affected. I would never do this as a full time gig just as beer money or a source of second income. I also do not feel these cuts are just to compete with Lyft but also to start setting the standard of low rates and transform the transpertation industry. It is almost like a radical idea and that this is the founders legacy for times to come how they revolutionized this industry. The ranting is fun to follow but I wouldn't expect much to be done. We just have to out think them for new ways to make money off them... Advertising in cars... a tip jar in the rear cupholder... I am sure there is other ways also... Anyone have any ideas? 

Yours Truely
TheHottness!!


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Jay2213 said:


> I really think every driver needs to ask that question and demand a reply from support.


All you will hear is crickets. This company wants to kill off all the competition, destroy them at all costs, the is no end in sight for these greedy pigs. At the end you will be slaves to Uber, unless you choose a different career path. 
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2014/10/25/hailo-chairman-uber-can-spend-money-like-drunken-sailors/


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Jay2213 said:


> I really think every driver needs to ask that question and demand a reply from support.


Why? It's like demanding Uber raise the rates. I was in the same boat as you guys. We got our rate cuts Friday too, but I said enough is enough, or in this case, too much is too much. Why wait around and hope things get better? They won't get better. At some point they'll have to adjust them slightly, maybe, if they can't keep the thousands of drivers that are flooding the streets coming through their revolving door of misery. They'll probably resort, if they haven't, to catching immigrants at the shores that won't be paying taxes anytime soon, and sign them up. That, combined with importing orphans from foreign lands, and praying upon the stupid and desperate in the U.S., should about cover them on drivers until the robots take over.

Uber Off!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Uber Driver 007 said:


> Uber is smart. They recently bumped up the refer-a-driver bonus in NJ and were pushing it hard for 2-3 weeks, to plan for the drivers leaving after this lower-than-minimum-wage rate cut. The funny thing is, to NEW drivers, this is Uber's first rate cut -- and they're less likely to be disgruntled (especially if they suck at math)


Yep, but when you're making no money it eventually becomes obvious, even to the stupid.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> It would appear that some of them can actually do the math.
> 
> *The breakeven rate on this gig is a buck forty a paid mile just to get enough GROSS receipts to match the IRS biz mileage deduction.*


Our Louisville rate was $1.40/mile when I started. I told the local manger if (I knew it was a matter of when though), the fares were lowered I'd quit. They were, I did. I'm not a genius, but I don't work to lose money.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Egor X UberX said:


> Everyone knows the wisdom: commanders can't win the battle if the soldiers are not happy.


Soldiers in war are never HAPPY. They're doing what they HAVE TO. I'm sure many Uber drivers feel they're doing what they HAVE TO. No one could be happy at $1.10/mile, or Chicago at $.90/mile. That's insanity. I'm sure the jackoffs in the board room are laughing their asses off watching as they still keep signing up by the thousands.

I beat Uber single-handedly. I fired Uber yesterday. I am now disconnected from the matrix. I'm my own machine - much better and smarter than Uber, and only concerned about what is best for me. It's very liberating, give it a try!


----------



## Walid (Oct 24, 2014)

If uber trying to win the competition so why I have to be part of this fight, why I have to burn myself and my car for uber. Uber is using us to be famous and we all know it's about time before they start to have their cars then they don't need us any more. I rather turn off my phone and relax for view weeks and if other drivers choose to be on the road great let them help uber to give away 25% discount to the customers I am not going to be on this. I will jump in when they fix the rate only!


----------



## Vittorino (Oct 26, 2014)

No doubt about it Uber is killing the part timers for sure. If the full time drivers are losing money the part timers make no money at all. I took a ride from South Orange to hobboken usually 37$ now is 22$ another ride within 2 towns distance usually 26$ now 16$. I will try for a few more weeks hoping the company will fix the prices back in place.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Vittorino said:


> No doubt about it Uber is killing the part timers for sure. If the full time drivers are losing money the part timers make no money at all. I took a ride from South Orange to hobbies usually 37$ now is 22$ another ride within 2 towns distance usually 26$ now 16$. I will try for a few more weeks hoping the company will fix the prices back in place.


Keep on dreaming, the prices will NEVER go back to what they were, they will only go lower, you must be new to this Uber ride share operation.


----------



## Vittorino (Oct 26, 2014)

Yes my friend I'm new only one month and I have to say that I was taking home between 350$ to 420$ just for 25 hrs work. I was very happy with the whole experience nice people polite and very eager to go online. This 20% cut isn't necessary at all on my area. As I told you I will try it for a few more weeks and I am sending an email to uber support and see what happens, probably nothing but I can at least try.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Vittorino said:


> No doubt about it Uber is killing the part timers for sure. If the full time drivers are losing money the part timers make no money at all. I took a ride from South Orange to hobboken usually 37$ now is 22$ another ride within 2 towns distance usually 26$ now 16$. I will try for a few more weeks hoping the company will fix the prices back in place.


Didn't you receive your Uber glasses in your welcome pack?


----------



## Vittorino (Oct 26, 2014)

Hahaha no glasses found damn, I guess I will point that out too lol. Come on guys if they take away our money at least we can keep our good humor. Nothing is perfect on this life. So glasses uhh lol


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Vittorino said:


> Hahaha no glasses found damn, I guess I will point that out too lol. Come on guys if they take away our money at least we can keep our good humor. Nothing is perfect on this life. So glasses uhh lol


Great for customers locating their personal driver at night, especially when drunk, and an open reminder for them to tip to boot. Customers can also more easily see where to enter the car and sit as you hold the door open and look in the direction required.

It's really the missing success component if UberX drivers are having difficulty justifying having to pay to drive.

p.s. If you turn up the dial to fast/brightest blink and stare at the drunk customer and say in a deep authoritative voice, *"LOOK AT ME...where is MY TIP!"* It works wonders!


----------



## big A (Sep 24, 2014)

oh yes i will be turning in my phone more cuts from uber ill do my cut


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Vittorino said:


> Yes my friend I'm new only one month and I have to say that I was taking home between 350$ to 420$ just for 25 hrs work. I was very happy with the whole experience nice people polite and very eager to go online. This 20% cut isn't necessary at all on my area. As I told you I will try it for a few more weeks and I am sending an email to uber support and see what happens, probably nothing but I can at least try.


Is that gross or net after you expenses "gas, insurance, car payments, depreciation, maintenance, etc", as I know you are using your house car to do transportation business which if your insurance finds out, you will be dropped in a heartbeat.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Vittorino said:


> I will try for a few more weeks hoping the company will fix the prices back in place.


You've got a better chance of gold nuggets falling out of your ass.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Vittorino said:


> I was very happy with the whole experience


Uber will have none of that. What the hell you think this is? Money, happiness, right. This is Uber.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Vittorino said:


> Yes my friend I'm new only one month and I have to say that I was taking home between 350$ to 420$ just for 25 hrs work. I was very happy with the whole experience nice people polite and very eager to go online. This 20% cut isn't necessary at all on my area. As I told you I will try it for a few more weeks and I am sending an email to uber support and see what happens, probably nothing but I can at least try.


I'll save you the trouble of contacting support. What you will get is a canned reply saying that you will be making more by earning less.  This is Uber - where up is down, left is right, and less=more.


----------



## blueber (Oct 26, 2014)

Only started doing this a couple of months ago on weekends. It was fun sometimes, driving all those beautiful chicks from Hoboken. I almost got laid twice. But oh well...1.10/mile does not cut it so i officially retired when they announced the cuts. There are only so many trips I can do within Hoboken in one hour. If I make four trips all within the area in one hour I consider that busy, and the most I'll get paid is $12. Then I got to deduct gas...and the gas mileage sucks when you are driving around in such a little city with many stop/gos and ridiculously bumpy roads. My four cylinder mazda 3 only gets 19mpg doing this and my suspension absolutely hates my guts I can tell.

What kills me is that Uber keeps saying that the rate cuts bring in more trips but why don't they ever make a cut on commissions? They really must think they are dealing with stupid people and you know what? Maybe they are right, because I checked how many uber drivers were out last night in Hoboken/Jersey City and it was too many. Then again people actually are so desperate I guess. I feel bad for those who can not stop.

Uber is behaving like a company that is about to close shop. They are just trying to maximize their profits and shut the doors. Maybe it has to do with all the tickets they have had to pay for all the drivers that get stopped from the police. Maybe they know that eventually New Jersey and many other states are going to ban them. I do not know...but I will be very surprised if they are still around doing this in a few months. I actually would not put a bet on them lasting past Christmas and New Year.

Uber off.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

blueber said:


> Only started doing this a couple of months ago on weekends. It was fun sometimes, driving all those beautiful chicks from Hoboken. I almost got laid twice. But oh well...1.10/mile does not cut it so i officially retired when they announced the cuts. There are only so many trips I can do within Hoboken in one hour. If I make four trips all within the area in one hour I consider that busy, and the most I'll get paid is $12. Then I got to deduct gas...and the gas mileage sucks when you are driving around in such a little city with many stop/gos and ridiculously bumpy roads. My four cylinder mazda 3 only gets 19mpg doing this and my suspension absolutely hates my guts I can tell.
> 
> What kills me is that Uber keeps saying that the rate cuts bring in more trips but why don't they ever make a cut on commissions? They really must think they are dealing with stupid people and you know what? Maybe they are right, because I checked how many uber drivers were out last night in Hoboken/Jersey City and it was too many. Then again people actually are so desperate I guess. I feel bad for those who can not stop.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, but the only thing I was able to get from that was, "I almost got laid twice." Please elaborate - were they able to get to their mace? Did they wake up? I really am curious.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

blueber said:


> What kills me is that Uber keeps saying that the rate cuts bring in more trips but why don't they ever make a cut on commissions? They really must think they are dealing with stupid people and you know what? Maybe they are right, because I checked how many uber drivers were out last night in Hoboken/Jersey City and it was too many. Then again people actually are so desperate I guess. I feel bad for those who can not stop.


I predict dawn on dumbo drivers after just a couple long days of shit for pay. Most drivers are going to milk the system for guarantees, surges, til they get booted or just finally having to quit from going broke or ruining their cars and not having the money to pay for repairs or customers *****ing about their crappy vehicles by low rating them. I hear ya on the rough roads. My ball joints are lasting about 10th the time of what they used to but then again I'm driving 10 times more than I used to so....


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Makes me laugh when guys think that a hot chick has any real interest in a cab driver, and want to get hot and heavy with him, lol, it's all a figment of your imagination, that's what happens when you are driving around all times of the day and night and are sleep deprived. And if a chick did want some action I would tell her it would be $55 an hour, and the meter is running.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Makes me laugh when guys think that a hot chick has any real interest in a cab driver, and want to get hot and heavy with him, lol, it's all a figment of your imagination, that's what happens when you are driving around all times of the day and night and are sleep deprived. And if a chick did want some action I would tell her it would be $55 an hour, and the meter is running.


Hot chicks (generally) want two things in a man- money &/or power. Im not sure uber drivers have enough of either.


----------



## Tommy Tours (Sep 19, 2014)

Hoboken 6.00 to path give a take a little change one end to other. I'm guessing now 6.00 now minus 20% 4.80 plus minus 1.00 safe rider =3.80. WOW.
Today Sunday 10/26 just could not believe the prices. Union City-Hob. 7.45. (12st UC -2nd Sinatra) . Last night Hob six 5.00 fares. From Bayonne 33st to Orange NJ 20. Another job to South Orange from Secaucus NJ Train Station mine you I had to go from Newport Area in JC for this 24.00 went to apts. by Seton Hall. The prices are bad, don't know how long.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

You need to visit the uber office in nyc, then you will see what they are hiring, let's leave it at that.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

suewho said:


> Hot chicks (generally) want two things in a man- money &/or power. Im not sure uber drivers have enough of either.


I just got back from vacation and saw the usual 20 somethings on their grandad's arm. Those old bucks are dumber than UberX drivers.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Is that gross or net after you expenses "gas, insurance, car payments, depreciation, maintenance, etc", as I know you are using your house car to do transportation business which if your insurance finds out, you will be dropped in a heartbeat.


I was doing about that, after expenses, but it took me ~70 hours/week to do it. I could have paid my bills (with tips too), with pretty much nothing left over, but at least gotten by. With a 'real' company, I could have at least looked forward, knowing that as business increased, which it already was, I could have started making a little more. Uber had other plans for me (us) though.

I'm starting to think they're not so much about the driver.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Amiya said:


> Or they could be immigrants coming here from third world countries for whom even $5 an hour is a lot.
> 
> Obama's said he's going to legalize them after Nov midterms.


'F' Obama, and 'F' Uber. Sorry to say, but the immigrants can go back home too. Need to turn on the 'No Vacancy' sign. It's already standing room only. We'll give you a call when there's room, or we're in desperate need of people ready, willing, and able to work for pennies/day.

In a decent economy Uber wouldn't be able to pull this crap. People would laugh at them. They just pray on the stupid and/or desperate.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Makes me laugh when guys think that a hot chick has any real interest in a cab driver, and want to get hot and heavy with him, lol, it's all a figment of your imagination, that's what happens when you are driving around all times of the day and night and are sleep deprived. And if a chick did want some action I would tell her it would be $55 an hour, and the meter is running.


At $55/hour, I'd make about $.73/session.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> You need to visit the uber office in nyc, then you will see what they are hiring, let's leave it at that.


Orangutans? Even they would probably be on strike in less than a day.


----------



## ATLrider (Oct 16, 2014)

if a rider from NJ, send you to a NY airport? Do u gotta pay the tolls to return back to NJ yourself?


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Tommy Tours said:


> Hoboken 6.00 to path give a take a little change one end to other. I'm guessing now 6.00 now minus 20% 4.80 plus minus 1.00 safe rider =3.80. WOW.


No, $6.00 minus $1.00 safe ride fee ($5.00) minus 20 percent ($4.00), assuming you don't also have sales tax withheld.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

ATLrider said:


> if a rider from NJ, send you to a NY airport? Do u gotta pay the tolls to return back to NJ yourself?


There is no toll back to New Jersey. If you choose to take a toll bridge or tunnel back to Manhattan, apparently yes, although Uber's policy says riders are responsible for return tolls "if your drop-off location is outside the city limits."


----------



## Greg (Sep 30, 2014)

When I receve that mail I sand back resignation with some Russian words that they may translate for they hart content, told them where how and how fast they must go  (на хуй)


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Greg said:


> When I receve that mail I sand back resignation with some Russian words that they may translate for they hart content, told them where how and how fast they must go  (на хуй)


Great! I think. I only speak Hillbilly English.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> 'F' Obama, and 'F' Uber. Sorry to say, but the immigrants can go back home too. Need to turn on the 'No Vacancy' sign. It's already standing room only. We'll give you a call when there's room, or we're in desperate need of people ready, willing, and able to work for pennies/day.
> 
> In a decent economy Uber wouldn't be able to pull this crap. People would laugh at them. They just pray on the stupid and/or desperate.


Every US citizen would do themselves a favor and LOOK at the volume of immigrants flowing into this country. It's quite incredibly LARGE year after year. The population growth of US citizens is FLAT. So in order to insure economic EXPANSION the US floods our system with new workers. Just with illegal immigration from Mexico the numbers are staggering and estimated to be north of 20 MILLION workers last time I heard.

During the period after the Berlin wall came down the US imported somewhere in the neighborhood of 500,000 Russian immigrants PER YEAR for several years.

It's quite unbelievable. And just like Uber, our government could give a rats ass what their citizens think. Those ****s will steal you blind until you die.

We have one corrupt sonofabitch here.


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

the simple math of it is 25% less for the driver with the same amount of time, tires, and gas, here is an example…
$101 fare less $1 safe rider
$100 less Uber 20% =
$80 or this $80 is the fare after the 20% rate cut=
$64 to the driver and to get back to $80 the $16 less is 64 X .25 = 16 , 64 + 16 =80

YOU CAN BELIEVE THAT YOU ONLY TOOK A 20% cut all you want but as a driver YOU TOOK 25% in the ass, so tell me how it feels
on a side note here in Orlando our base rate is $4, =$2.40, try to do 8 to 9 of those an hour to get to $20 an hour and that's before gas and tires


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Greg said:


> When I receve that mail I sand back resignation with some Russian words that they may translate for they hart content, told them where how and how fast they must go  (на хуй)


It's encouraging to see that even a (possible) Russian immigrant can do simple math and find out UberX pay is bullshit.


----------



## Greg (Sep 30, 2014)

are you trying insult me? or that was a compliment? I notify UBER that i going to stop working for them first time they cut 20% on my time being uber. Before last time they cut , i post here that i resign the moment they cut more, and after receive same day text that they cut another 20% i send them email saying so. And i'm not Russian i just speak it.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Greg said:


> are you trying insult me? or that was a compliment? I notify UBER that i going to stop working for them first time they cut 20% on my time being uber. Before last time they cut , i post here that i resign the moment they cut more, and after receive same day text that they cut another 20% i send them email saying so. And i'm not Russian i just speak it.


It was a COMPLIMENT. I love to see drivers who can do math. I could care less if you are or are not an immigrant. Hell, we're all just trying to work *and take care of our responsibilities.* One of those responsibilities is to do the MATH. That obligation is on every 'worker' regardless of their point of origin.


----------



## Greg (Sep 30, 2014)

anyway my car is still in shop till nov 1, so i have nothing to do. thanks i still have my job  
sorry for misunderstanding


----------



## blueber (Oct 26, 2014)

Tommy Tours said:


> Hoboken 6.00 to path give a take a little change one end to other. I'm guessing now 6.00 now minus 20% 4.80 plus minus 1.00 safe rider =3.80. WOW.
> Today Sunday 10/26 just could not believe the prices. Union City-Hob. 7.45. (12st UC -2nd Sinatra) . Last night Hob six 5.00 fares. From Bayonne 33st to Orange NJ 20. Another job to South Orange from Secaucus NJ Train Station mine you I had to go from Newport Area in JC for this 24.00 went to apts. by Seton Hall. The prices are bad, don't know how long.


No. We are now making $3.20 for those hoboken local rides. Fare is $5.00. You deduct 1 dollar for the safe ride and take 20 percent from the remaining $4.00. That leaves you with $3.20.

Disgusting.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Jay2213 said:


> Does anyone have suggestions as far as where to go for a similar gig


Check out Sidecar if they are in your area and if not---contact them to get them to come. Long term may be best option for us drivers!


----------



## sochossou (Oct 27, 2014)

and who these drivers working for 1.10$ per mile.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Bill Feit said:


> Check out Sidecar if they are in your area and if not---contact them to get them to come. Long term may be best option for us drivers!


It sounds like they are driver determined price oriented. Problem is not nearly the vol. of business required, but that could change in a hurry if all the drivers went that direction. No drivers, no Uber. It wouldn't take too long for the consuming public to make the transfer if that's where the service was. And let the ignorant drivers who can't do basic math run the buck ten a mile biz. They deserve to have it. Swoop in for the kill on Uber surge pricing only.


----------



## ili (Oct 27, 2014)

Hey Uber drivers in NJ, its time to fight Uber and others and the only way to do it is to get united. Join our cause to unite the drivers in NY and NJ : UberDriversNetwork


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

suewho said:


> Hot chicks (generally) want two things in a man- money &/or power. Im not sure uber drivers have enough of either.


And I though it was bad breath and a beer gut! No wonder I'm not gettin' laid. Thanks @suewho.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Greg said:


> anyway my car is still in shop till nov 1, so i have nothing to do. thanks i still have my job
> sorry for misunderstanding


It's good to see that you refuse to take Uber's BS. I refuse to take it too, and everyone should.


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

ili said:


> Hey Uber drivers in NJ, its time to fight Uber and others and the only way to do it is to get united. Join our cause to unite the drivers in NY and NJ : UberDriversNetwork


Do you have a link for this?


----------



## blueber (Oct 26, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> I'm sorry, but the only thing I was able to get from that was, "I almost got laid twice." Please elaborate - were they able to get to their mace? Did they wake up? I really am curious.


Not sure why you only picked up on that? 
But I do not see what is so unbelievable about what I said. But yeah..in two separate occasions girls have asked me if I wanted to hang out with them while on a ride. Ok, maybe I wouldn't have gotten laid, but maybe I would have. Who knows? If you know how to talk to women and they are interested in what you are saying, and you mix in a little alcohol, they will put out. You don't have to be Bill Gates to get them into bed. Get a grip.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> You've got a better chance of gold nuggets falling out of your ass.


They're dropping outta Travis' arse by now!


----------



## Greg (Sep 30, 2014)

But talking about how to get laid, seriously?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

blueber said:


> Get a grip.


Okay, I'll try to maintain contact w/ reality. Now get back out there on the road. There's women that need you, or at least want you. If you don't believe me, ask you.

As the famous @suewho said, "_Hot chicks (generally) want two things in a man- money &/or power. Im not sure uber drivers have enough of either."_

I guess she forgot a man with alcohol and a Prius.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Guys, im only kidding around. My man has neither money nor power, but he is the bomb. I wouldnt trade him for all the money and all the powerin the world


----------



## Greg (Sep 30, 2014)

See! Money isn't all !


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeah, but then I wouldnt class myself as a hot chick... im on the wrong side of forty...an old boiler maybe....lol.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

suewho said:


> Yeah, but then I wouldnt class myself as a hot chick... im on the wrong side of forty...an old boiler maybe....lol.


I'm on the wrong side of 50!  But, in the famous words of Toby Keith, "I ain't as good as I once was, but I'm as good ONCE, as I ever was!"


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

suewho said:


> I wouldnt trade him for all the money and all the powerin the world


Not even for Travis K.?


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Not even for Travis K.?


I wouldnt give him the steam off my piss in a blizzard


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

suewho said:


> I wouldnt give him the steam off my piss in a blizzard


But you'll let him be your pimp? Especially when he pays 2x, 3x the normal rate during high demand?


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Uber Driver 007 said:


> But you'll let him be your pimp? Especially when he pays 2x, 3x the normal rate during high demand?


Excuse me im an ex uber driver


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

suewho said:


> I wouldnt give him the steam off my piss in a blizzard


HaHa, I've never heard that, but I believe you made your point very well! Travis won't be getting any piss steam. Not yours away.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

suewho said:


> Excuse me im an ex uber driver


Yeah, she's an XUber driver, not an UberX driver!


----------



## Walid (Oct 24, 2014)

As I mention before Uber trying to promote themself out of your pocket money, they could give the customer 20% out from the money they make. so I play smart I turn off my phone for view days, weeks whatever until this promotion is over then when the fare is right I am going to jump again.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Walid said:


> As I mention before Uber trying to promote themself out of your pocket money, they could give the customer 20% out from the money they make. so I play smart I turn off my phone for view days, weeks whatever until this promotion is over then when the fare is right I am going to jump again.


I'm afraid you'll be jumping right back into the same pile of crap. It may be worse actually, if your market hasn't reached $.90/mile yet. I would imagine they'll let it rest there for a minute before they start with their next batch of insanity.

Since we're 'partners,' couldn't we have Uber Boy committed for *Psychiatric Observation*? Since he's obviously out of his freaking mind, and ruining our business! He's most likely a danger to himself also, because I'd bet one of these days he's gonna cross paths with a driver, and when security is looking the other way, the driver is gonna thump his head real good.

I don't condone violence.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> I'm on the wrong side of 50!  But, in the famous words of Toby Keith, "I ain't as good as I once was, but I'm as good ONCE, as I ever was!"


Wow, I got to try to remember that one! On the wrong side of 65 here!! BTW, I like Old Boilers!!


----------



## Walid (Oct 24, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> I'm afraid you'll be jumping right back into the same pile of crap. It may be worse actually, if your market hasn't reached $.90/mile yet. I would imagine they'll let it rest there for a minute before they start with their next batch of insanity.
> 
> Since we're 'partners,' couldn't we have Uber Boy committed for *Psychiatric Observation*? Since he's obviously out of his freaking mind, and ruining our business! He's most likely a danger to himself also, because I'd bet one of these days he's gonna cross paths with a driver, and when security is looking the other way, the driver is gonna thump his head real good.
> 
> I don't condone violence.


In that case I suggest that we need to union some how, ones we do they can't just play with us like that. When we contact them they say we promote to increase customers, and I can't understand why they do it out of our pocket? Did any buy pake of cigarette and found 30 cigarette instated of 20? or did you ever buy pake of condoms and found 5 instated of 3? what's wrong with uber they make me feel that they really trying to take advantage of us. I am sure if this are uber cars they will never send them to the customers with this fare no way.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Amiya said:


> not mentioning the bashing your car's suspension system takes, on those lunar-surface type bumpy roads in Hoboken.


_Lunar-surface type_, that's good! Yes, that $5 is proof that Uber has you in mind when setting their fares. Has you in mind to be ripped-off!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Walid said:


> what's wrong with uber they make me feel that they really trying to take advantage of us.


I keep saying it, everyone knows it. It's greed, 100% greed. These aren't hard-working, decent people. They are little more than con men looking for a quick buck. The whole ride-share idea was a good one, but unfortunately these dumb asses became part of it and, at least temporarily, ruined it. Someone will be along shortly to get it right though, you can count on that.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> I keep saying it, everyone knows it. It's greed, 100% greed. These aren't hard-working, decent people. They are little more than con men looking for a quick buck. The whole ride-share idea was a good one, but unfortunately these dumb asses became part of it and, at least temporarily, ruined it. Someone will be along shortly to get it right though, you can count on that.


The way Uber set it up there is really little barrier to entry from anyone else. Before long there will be a gazillion apps to 'take a ride.'


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Amiya said:


> Damn, what's that gov't agency called that couple years ago sued microsoft? was it dept of justice or some antitrust body? whatever it was, that agency sued Microsoft for using unfair means to stifle competition in order to create a monopoly for it's products.
> 
> Now what we need is that agency to sue Uber, and sue the shit out of them, for using unfair practices to stifle competition - I read last week in the news that Uber requires its prospective investors to sign NDAs that include a clause that they woud not even speak to Lyft or Sidecar for 12 months merely in order to have a look at Uber's books.
> 
> Uber definitely needs competition. That will force them to play nice with drivers.


Personally, I believe Uber will take care of Uber. Most drivers know what they're about already, and with the help of a lot of great media people and sites, more and more riders, and the general public are getting Uber-educated. There's too much competition already to believe that you can come in and keep abusing and exploiting the masses and always continue to get away with it. It will catch up with them, it'll just take a long while. That's what they're counting on.


----------



## Walid (Oct 24, 2014)

I think Uber star to feel pressure, they keep sending emails want us to open our phones. And I check the system I found not too many drivers in the road. I think if we stay like that they gonna start to think about drivers, as they should know by now that drivers is the most important thing.


----------



## blueber (Oct 26, 2014)

Walid said:


> I think Uber star to feel pressure, they keep sending emails want us to open our phones. And I check the system I found but too many drivers in the road. I think if we stay like that they gonna start to think about drivers, as they should know by now that drivers is the most important thing.


I noticed also earlier today the wait time was 15 mn in Hoboken. Hopefully that means there were very few drivers out there and that should bring the fares back up.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

blueber said:


> I noticed also earlier today the wait time was 15 mn in Hoboken. Hopefully that means there were very few drivers out there and that should bring the fares back up.


Fares are not going back up, down yes, wishful thinking on your part.


----------



## Walid (Oct 24, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Fares are not going back up, down yes, wishful thinking on your part.


 No problem, that case I am out this business doesn't fit me. No point to be busy all day long and go back home with 40$ after gas, tolls, ticket, coffee, car maintenance. It's work smart not hard I do Uber before they drop the fare as a way to work smart but now no no no


----------



## blueber (Oct 26, 2014)

Walid said:


> No problem, that case I am out this business doesn't fit me. No point to be busy all day long and go back home with 40$ after gas, tolls, ticket, coffee, car maintenance. It's work smart not hard I do Uber before they drop the fare as a way to work smart but now no no no


Same here man. No way I will get back out there if they do not raise the rates back up. I really feel like having a serious chat with anyone who is driving for Uber at the moment. They need a serious wakeup call.


----------



## Greg (Sep 30, 2014)

Sleepless driver can't wake up


----------



## Walid (Oct 24, 2014)

blueber said:


> Same here man. No way I will get back out there if they do not raise the rates back up. I really feel like having a serious chat with anyone who is driving for Uber at the moment. They need a serious wakeup call.


The only way for me to use uber apps is when I need to go somewhere. it's cheaper to call uber drivers then to start my engine lol.


----------



## Jay Murch (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm from New Jersey and I just started with Uber this past Halloween Weekend. In an F150...

I'll admit, I wasn't necessarily in it for the money (obviously driving people around in an F150 doesn't scream that i take this serious) but I did it because it was new, interesting, and thought that maybe it COULD turn out to a good alternative to the 40hr a week 9-5 job which drags the youth out of me with each passing day, put pays too well making it hard to quit (call it golden handcuffs if you must).

Uber got me. They probably don't know how they got some young unexpected guy to drive people around in a 50k luxury truck at UberX pay. But, while I write this, i'm not necessarily mad. I enjoyed my time, meet some interesting people, and left without damage to my vehicle. 

But no more, I don't want to be the 'new un-expecting' guy who's there to replace the previous drivers who actually made decent earnings. 

I can't say i'll never drive again, it's a decent back-up in case i leave the job one day, but i will not be doing it as often as originally planned.

(sorry for the poor grammar, i didn't proof read this.)


----------



## SuperDuperUber (Sep 25, 2014)

I did a ride today before 9am that surged at 1.7x, it was a short ride and added up to just $11, but that's pretty much the only way UBER will get me driving, is with a surge that's 1.7x or greater, the mile rate I joined Uber. The only other way that I might consider if I'm out doing personal errands farther from home and I want a ride back close to home. If I get a ping I will call to confirm location but also ask where they are going, if it's not going my way, I will cancel (that's real ride share is it not?)


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

I picked up a 2 guys from NYC and dropped them off at Fort Lee NJ, took the GW Bridge, after I dropped them off I got a dispatch not far from where I dropped them off, before I headed to the destination I send a text to the customer and asked him where he was heading, he said he was heading into the city "Manhattan", so I said OK, and picked him and his 2 friends up from this restaurant. I knew from a while ago that NJ fares where dirt cheap " I always turn off my radio when I drop off in NJ", but this takes it to another level "I had to do a double take on the price of the fare", at least I made a couple of $'s going back to the city, for the life of me I don't know who in their right mind would dispatch anyone in NJ with Uber, every time I drop off in NJ, 90% of the time I turn off my radio till I get back to Manhattan.


----------



## SuperDuperUber (Sep 25, 2014)

Yep it's pretty bad here but there are still plenty of drivers who will take that fare unfortunately.


----------



## born1977 (Jan 7, 2016)

Nj drivers I was told that tomorrow will have a no drive strike thing, I will definitely show my support.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

born1977 said:


> Nj drivers I was told that tomorrow will have a no drive strike thing, I will definitely show my support.


Not sure you know you are posting comments on today's price reduction on a 3 month old thread...this is from the last reduction, not today's. Surely New Jersey driver's started a new thread??? I hope your strike has some results for the better of drivers.


----------



## Austin (Jan 1, 2015)

How in the hell is anyone driving in Detroit at .30¢/mile!? I thought it was a joke when I first heard about it but I drug the pin in the rider app to Detroit, and sure as shit it is! How is this possible!? 

I'm in a smaller market (Greenville, SC). I'm thinking about trying to organize drivers to go offline for one night, preferably a Saturday. Yeah, maybe a few will stay out, but when the insane surge hits and nobody requests rides, maybe it'll do something? Maybe if one market can do it others will catch on! Who knows, either way, I'm done. I'll be seeking other part-time opportunities.


----------

